# Help Identify Judex Watch



## superstout (Sep 21, 2020)

So, I've found this Judex pocket watch in my parents' house. It is a little dirty and I was wondering if is worth cleaning. Do any of you know if it is worth something?

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's French. More on Judex in this thread.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/76588-stage-14-is-it-a-bird-is-it-a-plane-no-its-a-judex/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=761748&embedComment=761748&embedDo=findComment#comment-761748


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

superstout said:


> It is a little dirty and I was wondering if is worth cleaning.


 BTW, if by cleaning you mean polishing the case, don't. Brush off any loose dirt and leave as it is.


----------



## superstout (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi. Thx for your replies.

I was thinking about taking it to a professional to get cleaned. Maybe check if is ok inside. I dont even have the courage to open it myself .

I saw the other post about Judex. And it has great information about Judex, thx. But I was wondering if the watch is worth something. I cant find any pricings on Judex...

I really like the watch, no matter the price, but was just wondering.

Thx



spinynorman said:


> BTW, if by cleaning you mean polishing the case, don't. Brush off any loose dirt and leave as it is.


 Why shouldn't I polish?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

superstout said:


> Hi. Thx for your replies.
> 
> I was thinking about taking it to a professional to get cleaned. Maybe check if is ok inside. I dont even have the courage to open it myself .
> 
> ...


 I really can't help you on value. Judex is an interesting manufacturer to someone who knows about French watchmaking. Which could be a small market.

If you're going to keep it and wind it, take it to a watchmaker who is experienced with vintage movements and get it serviced.

Polishing removes patina, which is part of the watch's history and character. It also removes metal, which can blur the edges of the case. So most collectors prefer watches not to be polished. So long as dirt isn't coming off on your hands, I'd leave it alone.

If you want to sell it, your best bet is an auction on eBay.


----------



## superstout (Sep 21, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> I really can't help you on value. Judex is an interesting manufacturer to someone who knows about French watchmaking. Which could be a small market.
> 
> If you're going to keep it and wind it, take it to a watchmaker who is experienced with vintage movements and get it serviced.
> 
> ...


 Thx for your help. My plan was to take it to a watchmaker. They are known for restoring watches.

I didn't knew about the polishing part, but glad to find out .

I dont want to sell it, just curious.

Thx again. Best Regards.


----------

